# Nasal suction



## cynthiar (Feb 20, 2013)

Can someone help me with a coding question?  I have a pediatric practice that did a deep suction of a patient's nasal pharynx.  The reason for this was that the child could not breathe through their nose and they could not even get a saline wash to go through the nasal cavity.   What code would you use for this procedure?

Thanks for any help.
C. Robinson
crobinson@dmj.com


----------



## kvangoor (Feb 21, 2013)

If they used an endoscope they could use 31231. Otherwise I believe it would be bundled into the office visit.
Here is an article you might find helpfull
http://www.entnet.org/Practice/CPT-for-ENT-Sinusectomy-Codes.cfm


----------



## cynthiar (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you so much, your answer and the article was just what I needed. Thanks again
Cynthia


----------

